# What do Squirtles eat?



## Tenshi Saito (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey you know since most turtles eat plants, I don't think I've ever seen a Squirtle relative nom down on some lotus or water lily or anything in the wild. It's a curious situation that came to me tonight.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 16, 2009)

Glad you asked.

I've been doing a pseudoscientific blog of sorts for Pokemon biology.

Squirtle, along with its mature forms, eat fish. They live in small families where the Blastoise stay and protect the nest in caves nestled under cliffs. The Wartortle usually do the hunting, mostly preying on Magikarp and the occasional Goldeen that strays from its school. They usually hunt alone, and most of the yield goes to the younglings. As a Squirtle grows, its shell begins producing a line of fat on the inside, which peels off and is digested. It then makes a new layer of fat.

This makes their species last long, especially in areas such as Hoenn where they compete with hordes of Carvanha and Sharpedo for food.

I feel that I've rambled on long enough.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Aug 16, 2009)

No, no, go on, this is interesting. Is this stuff on the internet somewhere?


Berries, miscellaneous plants and stuff.


----------



## Minkow (Aug 16, 2009)

PLANKTON

no, they can't make a living off that
maybe they're cannibals


----------



## nastypass (Aug 16, 2009)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> I've been doing a pseudoscientific blog of sorts for Pokemon biology.


That actually sounds kind of interesting.  :o  Link?


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 16, 2009)

It's mostly in my PC, but I'll post it somewhere.

EDIT: I've posted it here, but so far it's only the Nidoran family. Have a look.


----------



## Alxprit (Aug 16, 2009)

It's amazing, the way you do that so comprehensively. How many others have you thought up?


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 16, 2009)

Alxprit said:


> It's amazing, the way you do that so comprehensively. How many others have you thought up?


So far they're just ideas in my head. I have the Venusaur family to be similar to gorillas, having a large colony with smaller families inside. Like the ones in Tarzan.


----------



## Loco Mocho (Aug 16, 2009)

Impressive... 
Most Impressive is all i can say


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Well, seeing as none of the Squirtle family have flippered feet, I'd hazard to say that they're herbivorous/insectivorous tortoises (bipedal, no less >_>) that rarely touch the water at all, much like the Turtwig family and Torkoal (except Turtwig probably isn't herbivorous...unless it's carnivorous [oh dear]).


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 18, 2009)

DonKarasuMan said:


> Well, seeing as none of the Squirtle family have flippered feet, I'd hazard to say that they're herbivorous/insectivorous tortoises (bipedal, no less >_>) that rarely touch the water at all, much like the Turtwig family and Torkoal (except Turtwig probably isn't herbivorous...unless it's carnivorous [oh dear]).


Well they CAN swim, but I agree. Though being Water-types, I assume they live somewhere like cliffsides, since in-game they're quite rare and the only real thing to eat there is either fish or seaweed.

Actually, seaweed doesn't sound half bad. They get washed up to shore, so that can serve as food.


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Aug 18, 2009)

It won't be wrong to say that they live around shallow seas, since Squirtle and Wartortle's limbs seem perfectly able to allow them to swim. Perhaps they represent the (evolutionary) link between turtles and tortoises in the Pokemon world :B

At any rate, Blastoise doesn't look like a swimmer.


----------



## turbler (Aug 18, 2009)

I love the Nido family thing :) keep it up. I'd say the Squirtle family would probably be omnivorous, but prefer plantlife. but then again... I don't know to much about this stuff


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 18, 2009)

DonKarasuMan said:


> It won't be wrong to say that they live around shallow seas, since Squirtle and Wartortle's limbs seem perfectly able to allow them to swim. Perhaps they represent the (evolutionary) link between turtles and tortoises in the Pokemon world :B
> 
> At any rate, Blastoise doesn't look like a swimmer.


That's a great point.

Actually, do you want to help out? I can give you the password for the journal.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Aug 18, 2009)

> At any rate, Blastoise doesn't look like a swimmer.


Well, it could probably rotate its jets and use them as extra thrust.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Aug 19, 2009)

Blastoise said:


> Well, it could probably rotate its jets and use them as extra thrust.


Doubt it.

Though it can learn Surf. Maybe it can swim slowly?


----------



## shadow_lugia (Aug 19, 2009)

They eat various vegetables and fruits.


----------



## PokeNinja (Aug 19, 2009)

I imagined them being omnivores...


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Aug 19, 2009)

> Doubt it.


Well, not all-the-way-backwards, but a little bit. I agree that it would be too big to do much hunting. I think they're probably like tanks, comparitively slow but still movable. Maybe they act as transport in really long journeys or something.


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Aug 24, 2009)

Blastoise probably can swim, but very awkwardly, I'd imagine, given its size and lack of 'sleekness'. It won't go far, unless it uses its pumps, though I can't see how it would get Blastoise anywhere by just aimlessly propelling itself backwards off into the sea.

Or, if Blastoise is a social creature, it can get the Squirtles and Wartortles to row him like a boat :>



Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> That's a great point.
> 
> Actually, do you want to help out? I can give you the password for the journal.


Sure, I'd love to. It'd be nice to have something to commit to :]

Besides, it puts my garkhonpzCANfly!!!Dx ramblings to good use.


----------

